# Chunky Love Oriskany Spearfishing and Fishing Report, and Renee's first boated fish



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I realized a lot of you aren't on the Gulf Coast Fishing Connection where I posted this last week, so I figured I would post it on here too cuz I was really happy about Renee' getting her first speared fish to the boat.

It is a super long winded detailed story (was a great day with so many sweet things happening!) instead of reposting. with the about 50 pics, I'll just put the link to it.

I got some GREAT pics, many underwater ones with crystal clear bluesest water ever, and lots of action pics of everybody spearfishing.

The story might be a little long and boring...but the pics are worth the time to take a look.:thumbup:

Heres the link

*http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com*

Here's a couple of the pics though to give you an idea!








Renee fighting her fish


----------

